
Study: Washing dishes mindfully can relieve stress - shill
http://time.com/4056280/washing-dishes-stress-relief-mindfulness
======
molecule
The mindfulness excerpt is from Zen Master Thich Nhat Hahn's _The Miracle of
Mindfulness_

 _> While washing the dishes one should only be washing the dishes. This means
that while washing the dishes one should be completely aware of the fact that
one is washing the dishes. At first glance, that might seem a little silly.
Why put so much stress on a simple thing? But that’s precisely the point. The
fact that I am standing there and washing is a wondrous reality. I’m being
completely myself, following my breath, conscious of my presence, and
conscious of my thoughts and actions. There’s no way I can be tossed around
mindlessly like a bottle slapped here and there on the waves._

------
ak39
I vouch for this, this is true. Washing dishes is relaxing and calming if and
only if washing dishes is not the source of your anxieties. But the act of
moving rhythmically, the sensation and sound of water and seeing a dirty
dishes turn shiny and clean is uplifting.

The thing is, any single task that forces a cognitive unburdening is relaxing
and calming and good for you. My list:

1\. Driving long distance on open road. With or without company or music. Just
love it.

2\. Watching nature programs (BBC Earth). The voice of the great David
Attenborough is simply a force on its own.

3\. Doodling fonts type faces. This has been an old part time affectation of a
brief affair with amateur DTP in my teens.

4\. Sitting on a playground swing (yeah you first have to fight those crazy
little blighters for your turn!)

------
eimai134
There is a story of a Buddhist student (probably Zen) who asked his master
what he should do since he had finished eating. The master replied "Wash your
bowl." It is the simple things that make up life and have provided meaning for
people for millennia. It's not surprising that these are the things we should
be doing mindfully.

------
dynomight
I use it as a precursor to mindfulness. Before setting to a difficult task,
I'll do the dishes and clean the kitchen really well.

------
comrh
Really not about washing dishes but about mindfulness.

